# Cannot build sysutils/nepomuk-core - Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig



## rawthey (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm having problems building sysutils/nepomuk-core.

I updated ports with portsnap today, The latest version of UPDATING shows that all ports using devel/apr1 and x11/kdelibs4 should be rebuilt.

I ran `portmaster -r apr -r kdelibs-4\*` but it failed with the message 

```
[  3%] Generating nie.h, nie.cpp
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/nepomuk-core/work/.build/libnepomukcore && /usr/local/bin/onto2vocabularyclass --name NIE --encoding trig --namespace Nepomuk2::Vocabulary --export-module nepomuk /usr/local/share/ontology/nie/nie.trig
Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
*** [libnepomukcore/nie.h] Error code 1
```

There's a complete log file showing the result of a subsequent run of make for just nepomuk-core at pastebin.com/bqiHrCbD


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

rawthey said:
			
		

> I ran `portmaster -r apr -r kdelibs-4\*` but it failed


Now, I know the portmaster(8) manualpage tells us that this command is perfectly legit. You can easily use multiple -r commands. Still, my suggestion would be not to; start by rebuilding each port individually. I can't really back up my suggestion with facts why this would be better, but I think you won't over-complicate things that way and it becomes more easy to determine where the possible cause of the issue could be.

Still, I can't help wonder: what happens if you merely use `# make build`, so without any extra flags, when trying to build sysutils/nepomuk-core?


----------



## rawthey (Jul 13, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Still, I can't help wonder: what happens if you merely use `# make build`, so without any extra flags, when trying to build sysutils/nepomuk-core?



After I had the problem I changed directory to /usr/ports/sysutils/nepomuk-core and ran `make clean` followed by `make -DCMAKE_VERBOSE -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS` and got the same result. The full log file is at  pastebin.com/bqiHrCbD


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

rawthey said:
			
		

> After I had the problem I changed directory to /usr/ports/sysutils/nepomuk-core and ran `make clean` followed by `make -DCMAKE_VERBOSE -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS` and got the same result.


I know, you mentioned that earlier. But that's why I asked what happens if you don't use the extra flags to build your port. So using only `# make build` and nothing else.

Alas, let's dive a little deeper as well, apart from my previous question: which version of FreeBSD are you using and could you share the contents of /etc/make.conf with us?


----------



## rawthey (Jul 13, 2013)

After a bit more digging around in the log file I've solved the problem


```
[  3%] Generating nie.h, nie.cpp
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/nepomuk-core/work/.build/libnepomukcore && /usr/local/bin/onto2vocabularyclass --name NIE --encoding trig --namespace Nepomuk2::Vocabulary --export-module nepomuk /usr/local/share/ontology/nie/nie.trig
```

onto2vocabularyclass appears to be having the problem and is part of textproc/soprano so as a wild guess I thought I'd try running `portmaster -n soprano` so see what that might involve. This indicated that soprano would be reinstalled and textproc/raptor2 would be upgraded from 2-2.0.9 to 2-2.0.9_1. So I then ran `portmaster raptor` and was able to build nepomuk-core without any problem and run `portmaster -R -r apr -r kdelibs-4\*` which is now building the remaining 136 ports.

The puzzling thing is that `portmaster -r` made no attempt to upgrade raptor despite raptor2-2.0.9_1 being a dependency of kdelibs-4.10.5.



			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I know, you mentioned that earlier. But that's why I asked what happens if you don't use the extra flags to build your port. So using only `# make build` and nothing else.
> 
> Alas, let's dive a little deeper as well, apart from my previous question: which version of FreeBSD are you using and could you share the contents of /etc/make.conf with us?



I had already run make without any extra flags and had the same result but added the flags to generate the log file to provide more verbose output and to disable the multiple jobs feature to make the output easier to follow.

I'm running 9.1-RELEASE-p4 and /etc/make.conf doesn't have anything likely to relate to this problem.

```
QT4_OPTIONS=CUPS
# Begin portconf settings
# Do not touch these lines
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports*) && exists(/usr/local/libexec/portconf)
_PORTCONF!=/usr/local/libexec/portconf
.for i in ${_PORTCONF:S/|/ /g}
${i:S/%/ /g}
.endfor
.endif
# End portconf settings
WITH_PKGNG=yes
#
# Keep ruby 1.8 as default version.
RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.8
# Keep subversion-1.7 as default version.
WITH_SUBVERSION_VER=17
#
# added by use.perl 2013-06-12 21:11:26
PERL_VERSION=5.14.4
```


----------

